# 80 and 70 Yard Walk Up



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

get a set of sight marks you trust and shoot it just like any other target. The shot is the same as any other target,only the sight setting is different.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

willieM said:


> get a set of sight marks you trust and shoot it just like any other target. The shot is the same as any other target,only the sight setting is different.


it's only 2 arrows per half. if you're THAT worried about 2 arrows, there is more than just that you need to work on.

just like willieM said. set your sight, make a good shot and step up to the next stake and repeat.


----------



## number three (Aug 12, 2006)

rock monkey said:


> it's only 2 arrows per half. if you're THAT worried about 2 arrows, there is more than just that you need to work on.
> 
> just like willieM said. set your sight, make a good shot and step up to the next stake and repeat.


Thanks Rock,willieM, I know my mind set needs to change. I'll just have to keep what you guys said in my head and stop listening to others about obessing about the "80 YARDER" and 70 YARDER.



#3


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

what you see in your sight picture at 80 and 70yds is the same thing you see at 35 and 30ft on the bunny.......why arent you freakin out about that?

stop worryin about how the shot ends up, put more energy into making that 'perfect form' shot and do it another 111 times.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*8-yds*

I would rather shoot the 80walk any day over the bunny Ive 20 the 80 more times than it .the little 80 is tough ask Jesse Broadwater?


----------



## number three (Aug 12, 2006)

rock monkey said:


> what you see in your sight picture at 80 and 70yds is the same thing you see at 35 and 30ft on the bunny.......why arent you freakin out about that?
> 
> stop worryin about how the shot ends up, put more energy into making that 'perfect form' shot and do it another 111 times.


The bunny doesn't have the wind factor that 80 yarder has, that's why I'm not as frazzled. BUT now you got me thinkin'....lol 







just kidding the bunny don't give me problems. set my sight at 33 yard mark and it a 20.

I think my mental game needs a lot of work though. Maybe I should a new thread about the mental focusing.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What the other guys said.....

That is actually my favorite target of the entire round....no I don't 19 or 20 it every time...but more times then not I at least 19 the thing. If I don't I still get an 18 on it. The last time I got less then an 18 on it I got a 15 and 3 Xs with pins...that's what happens when you shoot the 80 for 70 :doh:

It's mental for most people...if your gear is tuned up and you make a good shot it's just another target....put your dot on it and make a strong shot


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Shoot it Like Any Other*

As a friend told me when we started shooting field several years ago; the arrow has no idea how far it is going when it leaves the bow. We have been shooting field for about 8 years and neither me or my wife have ever missed the bale. People have a fear of the 80 that has nothing to do with reason. We have both 20'd the 80 numerous times but would like to do it with a little more frequency. LOL
Jbird


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> what you see in your sight picture at 80 and 70yds is the same thing you see at 35 and 30ft on the bunny.......why arent you freakin out about that?
> 
> stop worryin about how the shot ends up, put more energy into making that 'perfect form' shot and do it another 111 times.


Exactly.. I think I have just as good a chance of scoring well on the 80wu as any other target on the course.. just focus, forget how far away it is, except for setting your sight, then execute a good shot.. I miss more of the closer 5's than I do on the 80wu.. :doh: :lol: :wink: 

It's all about making a strong shot.. 112 (well, actually 116) times.. cause I like my practice target to score well too...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*heheheee..*

with me shooting pins, a 17 is good for me.. anything more is " free" points for the screw ups from 40 down to bunny... ! 

distance doesn't bother me.... not having a good mark on the target is bothersome... but it's only 4 arrows.. and i like the extra challenge...



:darkbeer:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*me too*

I usally shoot the longer targets very well and miss something you wouledent ever expect to ,like a bunny,35 or 36fan,19,17or 45wup,brain farts kill me!


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Take those sights off and shoot with your fingers. The 70 & 80 yard walk-up become a whole new challenge. (smile)

Dave


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Dave. . . it's impressive to see what you do Barebow Recurve with fingers. 

But in the interest of both the safety of others on the range :fear: , and my bank account (replacing lost arrows  ). . .I'll keep my sight and release right where they are.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Make the shot more about form than aiming! 

Just let the dot float and make sure you are not adding extra time to your shot sequence! The more time you add to your shot sequence trying to aim "extra" hard, the more likely you are to get low or low right arrows. Just concentrate on YOUR form and execution, just as you would at any other distance.


----------



## number three (Aug 12, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all who replied...I knew guys will lead me into the path to higher scores.



I just need to work the muscle between the ears....


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Dave T said:


> Take those sights off and shoot with your fingers. The 70 & 80 yard walk-up become a whole new challenge. (smile)
> 
> Dave


no thanks


----------



## PET (May 21, 2003)

I love the 80 and 70 yard walk up. Now I don't always shoot 20's but not to undermine other posts but this is not as easy as thinking it's no diff then a 20 yd shot. First as some said it's great form and making a good shot. Not trying to hold perfect on the spot. Having said that all mistakes in form along with wind make this an exciting shot. Your bubble being slightly off at 20 is still a 5 but a 4 or 3 at 80. You need to work on shooting longer shots like you do at 20-40 yards. Take the time at the range and work shooting 80 and 70 yds.
If you can shoot a FITA round this will also help. Its only a few points on a field round but all points count. As with any score if you have a bad end let it go and only think on the next target. Keep a log when shoot and track what you need to work on. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't even practice the 80, it is only 2 shots. WHen I do practice at 70 and 80 I put about 60% of my arrows in the dot. That means I should hit every other one (or better) That translates to a 19 on these targets. I have shot the 80 2x this year, both 19's, both misses the 70. I have shot the 70 this year 2x, 18 & 20. I am good with 19's

I figure if I am shooting >5" groups @ 80 I won't shoot 20's all the time. If I could shoot 4" groups at 80 I would then expect 20's all teh time.

That said I do expect to shoot a bull with EVERY shot. I KNOW I can hit every target, just doesn't happen all the time So my mind set is I know I CAN hit every one but certain shots I am OK with a miss. For me I do expect to 20 every target exept the 50, 65 70 and 80 w/u's. Those targets I am happy with nothing less than a 19. That is what is required to shoot 550's

John


----------



## number three (Aug 12, 2006)

*Thanks again*

Well guys, I'm taking all of you answers, replies and sorting them to what fits me best...form, confidence, focus and execution.

yesterday I shot in our club shoot, cold gusty wind from the ocean was not the most favorable conditions. But I did shoot a 17 on the first and a 19 on the second on the hunter round. With that little boost of confidence, I 20'd the next 4 or 5 ends. 

I knew you guys will pull me through. I not telling you guys my score because, I don't wanna be laughed off Archery Talk.

Thanks Again,
#3


----------



## number three (Aug 12, 2006)

*it can be done*

Got it!! 80 yard walk up, practiced and accomplished


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about right there!

Good job :clap: !


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

see, you were all bent out of shape for nothin.


----------



## all10s (Sep 29, 2006)

The 80yd walk-up often gets me. Sight marks for that single shot seem to always be off at 80 or 70, not by much, but it does not take much. During practice sessions or just 80, I might get 40% spots or more on some days. 

Unfortunately, when it comes to hitting the spots with a single arrow, the hit percentage is closer to 10%. I have practiced the target but the windage is often off. Those of you with peeps probably have no idea what I am talking about. The light direction/string alignment must be getting me in addition to the marks.


----------



## number three (Aug 12, 2006)

*advise*



all10s said:


> The 80yd walk-up often gets me. Sight marks for that single shot seem to always be off at 80 or 70, not by much, but it does not take much. During practice sessions or just 80, I might get 40% spots or more on some days.
> 
> Unfortunately, when it comes to hitting the spots with a single arrow, the hit percentage is closer to 10%. I have practiced the target but the windage is often off. Those of you with peeps probably have no idea what I am talking about. The light direction/string alignment must be getting me in addition to the marks.


listen/read to the guys that replied to this thread. it helped alot. what I practiced was the actual walk - up.
1. trust your marks
2. mark your arrows
3. more form than aiming
4. erase the fact that it is 80 yards. its just another target
5. be more confident and focus
#3


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

number three said:


> Got it!! 80 yard walk up, practiced and accomplished


 It looks like someone shot that target with several loads of OO Buckshot at 80 yds.:mg: 

Nice shooting with the arrows!:shade:


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*80 walk up*

once you practice it a bit you will be thinking what was I worried about. 
I was having problems with the 45 yrder for some reason. So what did I do I shot the heck outa it. practice practice, since I haven't shot less than a 19 on it. On the 80 you just make sure you have a good sight setting, shoot good form and watch it go into the dot! 
Good luck 3


----------



## number three (Aug 12, 2006)

*practice practice practice*

Thanks mag and "X",
I practice the 80 before I do any other practicing, then there's no excuse for being fatigued. Then at the end of practice, I shoot it again just to see if there's any changes. I'm confident that any thing under 18 was just a brain fart. but there's always room for improvement. 

I need to find a way to get a strict diet of 5s and Xs.
#3


----------

